# Nazare with small children - advice please!



## helen77od (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello!
We have just moved to Nazare from Ireland for the winter months of 2014 and have a 3 year old and an 8 month old baby (2 girls) so far the beach and playground have been great sources of entertainment, however, I was wondering if anyone operates a play group or play school here? I don't wish to drop them off to a day care/creche but I would like the 3 year old especially to socialize with children her own age - ideally in an organized setting like a play school.. If anyone knows of a play school in the area or can offer advice then I'd really appreciate it. 
It would also be great to meet other mothers to have a coffee with! 
Thanks a million,
Helen


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.
I live just West of Torres Vedras, so about an hour from you, and I've been searching for mum and toddlers or play groups etc since March when we moved here. Unfortunately I haven't found any.
I did ask the local Junta and she gave me info of a child care provider for dropping and leaving the children with, so I wonder if play groups like in the UK are organised here at all? Might be an idea for you to ask in your local Junta though, as this might be just in my area.
If you are on facebook, there is a family group page for the silver coast, and we meet first Sunday of the month, usually around the Caldas da Rainha area. It's called 'Silver Coast Families'. You dont have to go to all the meets, just as and when you can.
Very happy to meet up with you for a coffee if you like, although we are a fair drive apart. I have a 6 yr old and near 5 yr old (both at school week days) and also an 18 month old who I'd love to socialise more.
Hope the above is of some use for you,
Iz


----------



## helen77od (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Iz,
Thank you for that information, I was afraid that might be the case regarding play groups. It's a pity, if I thought I was staying here longer I might try to organise one! 
Our situation is unusual in that we are living on our boat and sailed here from Ireland so we won't be getting a car while we are here but I have requested to join the Silver Coast group on FB so thanks for that tip - hopefully I'll get to one of the meet ups over the winter!
One question - what's a "Junta" - is it a community hall?
Thanks again for all your help,
Helen


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

it's an administrative body, each local Camara is divided into Junta de Frerquesia bit like Parish Councils but with a bit more power


----------



## helen77od (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Canoeman!


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Helen,

There appears to be a crèche in Nazare. Check with the Camara for details.


----------



## helen77od (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for that info thegypseyinme! I might look into it - my preference was for a play group (where parents have coffee and the children play!) or a play school rather than a creche but it's worth looking into as it may be different to what I imagine here. Thanks again.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Helen,
Is yours the sort of boat you can moor anywhere (sorry, no idea how these things work!).
If you could come further south for the day, I could pick you all up and have a playdate at mine? When my older two are at school i'll have room in my car and i'll have age appropriate car seats too from next week when my hubby is over here.
Just a thought if you fancy it - gets a bit lonely with just the kids to talk to!


----------



## WEB852 (Jul 27, 2020)

helen77od said:


> Hello!
> We have just moved to Nazare from Ireland for the winter months of 2014 and have a 3 year old and an 8 month old baby (2 girls) so far the beach and playground have been great sources of entertainment, however, I was wondering if anyone operates a play group or play school here? I don't wish to drop them off to a day care/creche but I would like the 3 year old especially to socialize with children her own age - ideally in an organized setting like a play school.. If anyone knows of a play school in the area or can offer advice then I'd really appreciate it.
> It would also be great to meet other mothers to have a coffee with!
> Thanks a million,
> Helen




Hi Helen,
Are you still in Nazare? How did like like living in Nazare with young kids?
We are moving with 3 kids to Nazare (ages 1/8/10) and are in the process finding schools etc. any feedback more than welcome.


----------

